# Gas line diameter



## Masbury (Jan 5, 2021)

I’m at work and tried to search for the gas line inside diameter for my 38050 1980 7/24. I ran out of time looking while on break, so I was hoping someone could chime in. 

I would like to stop on my way home from work to pick some up and change out all the original tubing. 

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

most small 4 stroke ope engines use 1/4 inch ID fuel line


----------



## Masbury (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you, I knew someone here would have the answer. I’ve been reading so many post to get familiar with my machine.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

1/4 inch ID is the standard, and you may want to consider a few of the spring clamps, as well as a possible in-line shut off, many are a 90 degree, just below the tank.

I personally use the black rubber internal corded type.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

just don't get the clear see thou stuff that's used on 2 strokes, you will find the OD of the new lines bigger than what comes off due to EPA rulings, what year stang man?


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

FYI Automotive 1/4" ID fuel line has an OD of 1/2". On a flat head Tecumseh engine it is a very tight fit to get 1/2" OD fuel line through the engine. Sometimes you have to remove the fan shroud to get it installed. Tecumseh fuel line 430173 is 0.440" OD, is more flexible than automotive fuel line and is much easier to install. There are also other 7/16" OD fuel lines available.


----------

